# Will alfalfa grow in rocky soil?



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, I have decided to plant two fields of alfalfa one of which the soil is like it has crusher run gravel mixed with it. I have picked up many of the rocks that are fist size and larger but I'm sure there is many more under the soil. Will alfalfa grow in this type soil? I have been wondering if maybe a branch rooted variety might would be better on this soil so the roots would grow around the rocks? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Alfalf will grow well in gravel. Mel


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> Alfalf will grow well in gravel. Mel


 That's great that it will grow in gravel. Will the larger rocks down in the soil cause a problem? When I chisel plowed the field last fall I was pulling up rocks that were two and three feet across.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Unless it is shelf rock the roots will find a way of getting down. Mel


----------



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

Alfalfa/Lucerne will grow very well in rocky ground.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Any alfalfa type will grow ok in rocks you don't need the branch typed roots.

Its actualy nice puting a rocky field into alfalfa.Roll it when you seed and you don't have to deal with many rock every yr like you do in corn & beans here.And if its got a gravel-sand spot that corn-beans burn up in summer with alfalfa you at least get a 1st cut from spring rains.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a 30 acre field in town, light soils, one hilltop seems to be mostly gravel, alfalfa always grew as well there as the rest of the field.

I mean really gravely, would make your teeth clench to run a disc over it, sounds just as bad when no-tilling thru it.


----------

